# Good Loners?



## lukebailey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys. I have a 55 gallon tank, with the fish listed below.

55 Gal:
6 Zerba Danios
2 Cherry Barbs
3 Gold Barbs
6 Tiger Barbs
2 Pictus Cats

Its cool and all, but I really want to get some personalities. You know-non shoaling loner fish. What are some good ones I could add to this tank? I was looking at ropefish, loaches, bichir, sharks, plecs, etc. But Im really not sure if a lot of them are compatible.


BTW, this forum is a lot of help for people new to the aquarium world! Ive been lurking for a while- learned a lot! Thanks.


--------------------


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

wow you sure do have a selection there LOL
i would have said angels but the barbs are fin nippers, hmmmmm
how about gouramis?
they are fairly hardy and pretty fish that dont school, in the 4ft i would go for 3 of the large kind eg the blue gourami, or the kissing gourami
cheers


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agreed with the Gourami suggestion. 
Clown Loach should be alright as well.


----------



## lukebailey (Mar 26, 2008)

God one blue gourami, gettin a gold later so it wont be a loner too long.

Also got a red tail shark and two more tigers. 

Man... I need a new tank. About to get overstocked


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL we all think we need more tanks


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

Love love love the bala sharks! Cant go wrong with those guys. The only problem, is that with a 55 you will have to find them a home in a couple years because they will get big. I was able to sell my 2 for $25 each after having them for 2 years in a 55g. (spoiled rotten)
Gouramis like they said are fun to watch. 
You can try an angel fish, but the tiger barbs might nip at the fins. I had 5 tigers in with 2 angels and they never bothered them, but everyones fish environment is different.


----------



## wuliping0011 (Apr 12, 2010)

I am agree the Gourami suggestion too,Designer Handbags,they should be well as we wish.


----------

